# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Υπάρχει σχέδιο ενισχυτή με FET  50-100Watt?

## staaronis3

Υπάρχει σχέδιο ενισχυτή με FET 50-100Watt? Θέλω να είναι οικονομικός και να αποδίδει καλά στο εύρος των 20Hz-15KHz (και καλύτερα στις χαμηλές) γιατί τον θέλω για το μπάσο. Το βασικό: να μην παραμορφώνει και να μην περάσει τα 100 ευρώ. Ζητάω πολλά;;; Δεν με νοιάζει να έχω μικρή ισχύ για να ακούω το θέλω χωρίς παραμόρφωση μέχρι να πάρω κάτι καλύτερο (αρχικά μια καμπίνα, και μετά το κεφάλι).

Έχω και κάτι ολοκληρωμένα αλλά δεν αποδίδουν καλά απ όσο ξέρω.

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων,
Σταμάτης Α.

Υ.Γ. Αν το κύκλωμα γίνετε σε διάτρητη θα είναι ακόμα καλύτερα γιατί δεν έχω όρεξη και χρόνο να βγάζω πλακέτες!!! Χαχα!!!

----------


## moutoulos

> Έχω και κάτι ολοκληρωμένα αλλά δεν αποδίδουν καλά απ όσο ξέρω.



Σταμάτη πες μας πρώτα ποιά IC έχεις, να σου πούμε αν όντως είναι έτσι.
Απλά για να μη χαλάς λεφτά, αφού τα έχεις ... :Rolleyes: .

----------


## staaronis3

Κοίτα ένας Ηλεκτρονικός/Μπασίστας που έχει μαγαζί εδώ στο Ηράκλειο μου είπε ότι τα ολοκληρομένα δεν αποδήδουν καλά για ενυσχητή μπάσου, και μου πρότεινε να δοκιμάσω FET (και HEXFET). Εγώ προς το παρών θέλω να δοκιμάσω κάτι με FET.
Τα ολοκληρομένα πάντως είναι τα:
TDA7494S (τεμ. 6)
TDA2003H (τεμ. 5)
TDA7490 (τεμ. 3).
Τα δύο πρώτα είναι για ενυσχητές αυτοκινήτου τα τελευτέα ενυσχητές τάξης D.

Βρήκα και αυτό εδώ: http://www.users.otenet.gr/~athsam/p...lifier_30w.htm λέει τίποτα;;;

----------


## costas81

υπάρχει σχετικά καινούριος ενισχυτής της smartkit ο οποίος χρησιμοποιεί ένα FET και βγάζει γύρω στα 50-75Wrms...δεν τον έχω ακούσει και δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά αν είναι καλός..πρέπει όμως να'ναι....στο αυτοκίνητό μου έχω radio-cd της pioneer με FET και έχει πολύ καλό και καθαρό ήχο...γενικά τα FET λένε ότι είναι καλά...έχω φτιάξει δυο ενισχυτές της smart kit των 80wrms με τρανσιστορς BDV σε τάξη Α..(έτσι τουλάχιστον ισχυρίζεται η εταιρία)...το αποτέλεσμα πάντως είναι εξαιρετικό σε ό,τι αφορά το εύρος των συχνοτήτων, τη χροιά του ήχου και το απόθεμα ισχύος...

----------


## moutoulos

Και αυτός είναι καλός. Στην ουσία είναι ενισχυτής του Ελέκτορ.
Ένα κανάλι θές δηλαδή ?

----------


## sakis

φιλε γρηγορη το σχεδιο που εχω δουλεψει εγω ειναι απλο αποδοτικο αρκει να μην ζητας παπαδες απο αυτο και απο την αλλη  για καλο μπασσο το βαρος πρπει να ειναι στο τροφοδοτικο και οχι στον ενισχυτη τοσο πολυ ..... 

φυσικα εχω και πλακετες ετοιμες και για μελος το φορουμ  θα στην δωσω ακριβως οσο κοστισε για να γινει ΠΜ οποτε θες 

σακης

----------


## moutoulos

Γεία σου Σάκη !!. Που 'σαι βρε ψυχή ? χάθηκες ...

Για ποιόν ενισχυτή λές ??..

----------


## Nemmesis

oooo sakis... welcome back amigo.... σε χασαμε...
τον σχεδιο του moutoulos το εφτιαξα για εναν φιλο (βασικα αυτος το εφτιαξε και εγω το τακτοποιησα) και ειναι μια χαρα..

----------


## sakis

ειμαι πνιγμενος στη δουλεια πολυ ασχημα παιδες ..... αλλα αποψε ειπα να τσακωθω με την καλη μου και να κατσω να σας δω λιγακι .....ελπιζω ολοι να εισται πολυ καλα και να κατασκευαζετε αβερτα ....
χαρηκα που σας ειδα ....ευχομαι καλες γορτες σε ολους !!!!

----------


## moutoulos

Να΄σε καλά βρε Σάκη !!!!!!!

----------


## staaronis3

Ένα κανάλι θέλω το οποίο να παίζει χαμηλά σε συχνότητα χωρίς να παραμορφώνει!

Εν τω μεταξύ δεν μου έρχοντε ή μέιλ για να δω ότι απαντήσατε και τώρα διάβαζα για την ανατροφοδότηση στα αναλογικά ηλεκτρονικά και θυμήθηκα να κοιτάξω! Κάνω επανάληψη γιατί αύριο έχω διαγώνισμα!

Όσο για το http://www.users.otenet.gr/~athsam/p...lifier_30w.htm έχετε καμία ιδέα πόσο κάνουν τα υλικά, και αν θέλει κύκλωμα προστασίας κλπ;;;

----------


## Thanos10

Καλησπερα στο forum  σταματη φιαξε εναν ενισχυτη με το TDA7294 που μπορει να δωσει μεχρι 100W  και τα τραντζιστορ εξοδου του ολοκληρωμενου ειναι FET οπως θελεις εχει προστασια για βραχυκυκλωματα εξοδου και υπερθερμανσης  και αφου θελεις ενα καναλι το κοστος θα ειναι πολυ μικρο σχεδια θα βρεις στο ιντενρετ πολλα  και ειναι ευκολο να το φιαξεις δεν θελει καμοια ρυμθιση.

----------


## staaronis3

Ναι αλλά αποδήδει;;; Μην το πάρω και το βάλω και κάνει ότι ο ενυσχητής της κιθάρας όταν παίζω.

----------


## moutoulos

> Ναι αλλά αποδήδει;;; Μην το πάρω και το βάλω και κάνει ότι ο ενυσχητής της κιθάρας όταν παίζω.



Αποδίδει ναι ..., πριν πάμε στην απόδοση όμως, δες το πιο κάτω που γράφω ...

Τι ενισχυτή κιθάρας έχεις ?, και τι εννοείς "_όπως κάνει ο ενισχυτής κιθάρας_".
Σε ρωτάω γιατί οι ενισχυτές κιθάρας είναι περίεργοι, δεν ξέρω αν αυτός εδώ
ο ενισχυτής θα σου κάνει, εννοώ προσαρμογή, πιθανών (μαλλον σίγουρο) να
θέλεις extra και κύκλωμα προενίσχυσης ..., και να σε βασανίσει  :Smile: .

----------


## staaronis3

Έχω έναν Crate G60-XL 60 watt υποτήθετε αλλά κάνει ότι και ένας 15άρης Marshall κιθάρας. Ενα μπζζζζζζ όταν παίζω λόγο του ότι δεν μπορεί να κατέβει σε αυτές τις συχνότητες και λόγο σχεδιασμού στο κύκλωμα του και λόγο καμπίνας-ηχείου. Το μπάσο είναι Active άρα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα από την προενύσχηση. Ουσιαστικά μπορώ να δόσω απευθείας σε τελικό ενυσχητή ή line in, ή είσοδο κονσόλας. Το έχω δοκιμάσει το μπάσο απ ευθείας στο line in του ενυσχητή της κιθάρας και έπαιζε και πάλι χάλια.
Και επειδή θα με ρωτήσεις αν το έχω δοκιμάσει σε ενυσχητή μπάσου το μπάσο μου, ναι το έχω δοκιμάσει σε δύο στούντιο και έπαιζε μια χαρά.

Όσο για το ολοκληρομένο βρήκα αυτό http://www.st.com/stonline/books/pdf/docs/1057.pdf που έχει μέσα 2 σχέδια, τώρα μένει να δω αν έχει samples.
Αυτό που σχετικά με προβληματίζει είναι το τροφοδοτικό πως θα το κάνω. Και όσο σκεύτομαι οτι θέλει τοροειδή:P Άσχετο αλλά σταθεροποιητές υπάρχουν γι αυτές τις τάσεις;;;

ΕΔΙΤ: (είχα γράψει γι αυτές τις συχνότητες:P αν δεν τελειώσουν αυτές οι πανελήνιες δε με βλέπω καλα! χαχαχα)

----------


## moutoulos

Δεν πολύ-κατάλαβα ...
Έχεις κιθάρα - μπάσο, και την συνδέεις σε ενισχυτή κιθάρας (απλό), και όχι ενισχυτή μπάσου ?. Αυτό κατάλαβα εγώ ...  :Huh: .

Sample σε "τέτοια" δε νομίζω να βρείς ..., 

Το τροφοδοτικό είναι το πιο εύκολο, δεν θέλουν σταθεροποιήσει, οι ενισχυτές
που τροφοδοτούνται με συμμετρική τροφοδοσία  :Wink: .

----------


## staaronis3

Έχω και κιθάρα και μπάσο και έχω μόνο ενυσχητή κιθάρας.

Δεν έχει samples και πρέπει να δω αν το έχει το άτομο.

Κάτι άλλο, αυτός μπορεί να συνδεθεί σε push-pull μαζί με άλλον ένα ίδιο;

ΕΔΙΤ: Το έχει ένα μαγαζί στο ίντερνετ εδώ στην ελλάδα, θα κάνω και μια κλήση στο άτομο αλλιώς θα το παραγκείλω απο εκεί. http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/Power_amp_60w_with_tda7294.htm τούτο εδώ είναι το σχέδιο που έχει και το datasheet ε; Απλά εδώ έχει και τροφοδοτικό και δε ξέρω γιατί αλλά το δικό του βγάζει 60 βατ. Μήπως το τροφοδοτικό θέλει καμία τροποποίηση για να παίζει καλύτερα;

ΕΔΙΤ2: Τους 2 διακόπτες που θέλει δε μπορώ να τους αντικαταστήσω με ρελέ τα οποία θα ελέγχω το καθ ένα με ένα Τ F-F? Την T είσοδο του σταντ μπάι θα πάω στο + της τροφοδοσίας του F-F και του άλλου στην έξωδο Q του πρώτου. Θα ανοιγοκλήνουν τα ρελέ με πάτημα στα push button που θα βάλω στο clock του κάθε φλιπ φλοπ.
Σχέδιο:

Το 1 είναι για το σταντ μπάι, το 2 για το mute.
Στα κόκκινα θα μπουν τα ρελέ απλά δεν είχα καμία όρεξη να τα ζωγραφίζω στη ζωγραφική.
Στα πράσινα θα μπουν τα push button.
Στο Τ του mute έβαλα την έξοδο του 1 λόγο του ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα νόημα να ανοιγοκλήνει ενώ είναι σβηστός ο ενυσχητής. Ακόμα κάτι που ξέχασα είναι να συνδέσω την Clear είσοδο του 2 στην ανάστροφη Q του 1.
EΔΙΤ3: Το καινούριο σχέδιο

----------


## Thanos10

Καλησπερα δεν εχω καταλαβει τον ενισχυτη τον θες για ηλεκτρικη κιθαρα.

----------


## staaronis3

Όχι, για ηλεκτρικό μπάσο τον θέλω, για την κιθάρα έχω έτοιμο.

----------


## moutoulos

Να σου κάνω μια πρόταση ..., αν αγόραζες τελικό έτοιμο, 
μέχρι πόσα θα έδινες ?.
Υπόψιν δεν θέλω να σου πουλήσω τίποτα ...  :Lol: .

Απλά αν δεν είσαι τύπος των κατασκευών, μήπως θα σε 
ενδιέφερε η αγορά έτοιμου τελικού για Rack, μιας και είσαι 
μουσικός. Το έχω κάνει και εγώ γιαυτό σου το λέω. Τέλος
πάντων πάρτο σαν μια εναλακτική λύση. 

Αν είναι πέσμου, να σου δείξω τι εννοώ, εδώ ... No ΠΜ, 
δεν κρύβουμε τίποτα ...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Thanos10

Νομιζω οτι εχει δικιο ο γρηγορης  τα πραγματα δεν ειναι απλα και ισως μπλεξεις χωρις να πετυχεις τιποτα

----------


## staaronis3

Κοίτα θέλω να βολευτώ λίγο, κατασκευές κάνω, φωτιές βάζω, παλμογράφο και γεννήτρια βρίσκω, τώρα έχω λύσει τον ενυσχητή της κιθάρας για να πατήσω τις ψυχρές κολήσεις, να αλλάξω ποτενσιόμετρα και βύσματα, και φυσικά για να κάνω αλλαγή της ψύκτρας των τρανζίστορ ισχύος να μην ζεστένοντε τα καημένα όταν εγώ κάνω τον κάφρο και παίζω ότι μου ρθει ενώ τον έχω στο τέρμα. Έχω φτιάξει άλλον ένα ενισχυτή, αυτό που με προβληματίζει όμως είναι αν θα έχει τον τοροειδή και γι αυτό αν αύριο έχει κατάληψη (μακάρι) θα πάω μια βολτίτσα από εκεί, να περπατήσω και λίγο, να θυμηθώ τους παλιούς δρόμους και τις παλιές καλές μέρες που μέσα σε ένα μήνα είχα δώσει κοντά 300 ευρώ να πέρνω ότι μου ρθει από υλικά.

Ένας μου καθηγητής μου λέει ότι όλα αυτά που κάνω και πέρνω είναι μα**κίες αλλά είναι καλό γιατί έτσι θα μάθω:P

Ελπίζω να σε έπεισα, για το αν είμαι τύπος των κατασκευών. Α και πλακέτες βγάζω που και που (αν πάω από το φαρμακείο να πάρω υγρά).

----------


## Thanos10

Και να σου πω και κατι αλλο οι καλυτεροι ενισχυτες για μουσικα οργανα ειναι με λαμπες τωρα θα μου πεις για υπαρχουν και οι τραντζιστορικοι ειναι θεμα κοστους οσο εχει μια λαμπα εξοδου αυτοι φιαχνουν ολο τον ενισχυτη 
αλλα αλλη χροια εχει ο ηχος, στα μουσικα οργανα η κορυφη ειναι η λαμπα.

----------


## staaronis3

Στο μπάσο ότι έχω δει είναι τρανζιστορικά. Από τον απλό Behringer και τον αρκετά καλύτερο Warwick μέχρι τον κορυφαίο EBS (οι καλύτεροι ενισχυτές για μπάσο), όλοι δουλέβουν με FET, MOSFET, HEXFET.

----------


## moutoulos

Καλά Σταμάτη εγώ τον επισυνάπτω, και εσύ αποφασίζεις  :Lol: .

Εγώ αγόρασα πριν 4 μήνες περίπου αυτόν για το Rack μου.
Η τιμή του είναι αυτή που βλέπετε + 20ε μεταφορικά για GR.

Όταν τον αγόρασα, μάλλον πριν τον αγοράσω ..., υπέθεσα ...
εεεε μωρέ εντάξει θα έχει κανένα STK ή LM3875 ή LM3886,
άντε και στην καλύτερη κανένα LM4780  :Blink: .

Αφού μου ήρθε σε τρείς μέρες τον ανοίγω κουτί και εσωτερικό ..., 
το πρώτο πράγμα να τον ανοίξω ...  :Lol: , και παθαίνω σόκ  :W00t: .

Είναι μόνο με τρανζίστορ, και μάλιστα για τελικά έχει το καταπληκτικό
"δίδυμο"  2SA1943 & 2SC5200 (Toshiba/Japan), και μετασχηματιστής toroid.

Τρόποι συνδεσμολογίας ... απο manual που έχω:

STEREO 
8ohm  45+45W
4ohm  75+75W
2ohm  90+90W (και 2ohm έτσι ??)

BRIDGED
8ohm  150W
4ohm  220W

PARALLEL
1ohm  160W

Εεε εντάξει δεν έχει και το τεράστιο ρεύμα, αλλά για τα λεφτά του ...

Οι τιμές σε RMS. O σηματολογικός θόρυβος είναι λίγο χαμηλός  :Cursing: 
το SN ή Signal to Noise δηλαδή ..., με 85dB.
Ο toroid είναι 3cm ύψος, 16,5cm διάμετρος, πίτα δηλαδή ...  :Lol: .

Άσε σου λέω ..., έπαθα πλάκα, με βάση την τιμή του έτσι.
Αυτόν για να τον φτιάξεις, θα σου έβγαινε ακριβότερος.

----------


## staaronis3

Κατασκεβής του θωμά είναι ε;
Δυστηχώς όμως δεν κάνει για το μπάσο. Εκτός και αν αποδήδει καλά στις χαμηλές οπότε μπορεί να τον πάρω πακέτο με το μπάσο (από εκεί θα το παραγγείλω). Από την άλλη βέβαια αν είναι να πάρω κάτι τέτοιο δίνω άλλα 50 και πέρνω ένα έτοιμο απλό.

ΑΛΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ θέλω να φτιάξω μόνος μου κάτι:P

----------


## moutoulos

> Κατασκεβής του θωμά είναι ε;



Νομίζω ναι του "θωμά" είναι, η σειρά T-AMP είναι "δικιά" του.






> ΑΛΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ θέλω να φτιάξω μόνος μου κάτι:P



Οκ με κάλυψες ... :Lol: .
Συνεχίζουμε τις DIY κατασκευές και απορίες ...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## staaronis3

Το μεγάλο μου πρόβλημα είναι ο τοροειδής. Πόσο κάνει, αν θα τον βρω, πως θα ξεχωρίσω τα καλώδια.

----------


## sakis

γρηγορη τζαμπα παιδευεσε τα παιδια ειναι "αλλου" εξηγω ..... το μυαλο και το αυτι του ηλεκτρονικου  ειναι τελειως διαφορετικο απο ενος μουσικου .... τα πραγματα που λες και λενε τα παιδια ειναι σε διαφορετικη γλωσσα .....

ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ......
οι ενισχυτες με μοσφετ γενικα εχουν πολυ λιγα πραγματα να προσφερουν σε σχεση μετους ενισχυτες τρανσιστορ ...αυτα τα λιγα κατα περιπτωση ομως μπορει να ειναι και σημαντικα .....
οι ενισυχυτες με μοσφετ ειναι γρηγοροι , εχουν καλοβαθμο αποδοσης , αλλα αν κατι παει στραβα τους παιρνει ο διαολος ....αντιστοιχα ο ενισχυτης με τα νορμαλ τρανιστορ δεν εχει τοσο καλη αποδοση βαθμος αποδοσης σημαινει απο τα 100 βατ ρευμα που καινε ποσα απο αυτα γινονται ηχος ....

αρα λοιπον οταν θελεις εναν ενισυτη γρηγορο να πηγαινει καλα σε χαμηλες και οχι οσο καλα σε υψηλες να εχει καλο βαθμο αποδοσης να ειναι ελαφρυς να μην ζεσταινετε τοτε τα μοσφετ ειναι η καλυτερη λυση ......

για HIFI to transistor αν ειναι καλα σχεδιασμενο για μενα ειναι καλυτερο ( και φυσικα θα ζεσταινει πιο πολυ κλπκλπκλπκλπ .....) 
τελος δεν ειναι παραξενο οτι σε μεγαλα ΡΑ βαζουν μοσφετ ενισχυτες στα μπασα και bipolar στα υπολοιπα .....

στους ενισχυτες που μιλανε τα παιδια η διαφορα θα ηταν παραπανω απο δυο κιλα βαρος για τον ιδιο ενισχυτη αν ηταν με τρανσιτορ για να βγαλει την ιδια ισχυ οποτε σε ενα φορητο ενισχυτη αυτο παιζει αρκετο ρολο ....

σακης

----------


## staaronis3

Από την άλλη τα τέρατα που έχω δει εγώ σάκη για φορητά δεν θα τα λεγε ο καθ ένας φορητά.
Επειδή είχα ρωτήσει για να νοικιάσω για λιβέ κλπ μου είπε πως για να μεταφέρω το κάθε του κομάτι θα χρειαστώ 2 άτομα.
Οπότε θέμα βάρους και όγκου δε πολυπαίζει. Πάντως ο απλός ενυσχητής της κιθάρας μου, που είναι 60Watt δεν κουβαλιέτε εύκολα
και τον έχω βγάλει πολλές φορές βόλτα, και με το λεωφορείο :Very Happy: 
Καλά αν τον κατεβάσω στο ισόγειο αυτόν τον ενυσχητή για να τον πάω κάπου (μένω δεύτερο) τον αφήνω καμία βδομάδα μέσα στην είσοδο και μετά άμα θυμηθώ τον ανεβάζω.

----------


## sakis

α ναι αυτο με το casced amps  ουτε καν μπαινω στην διδικασια να το διαβασω  ξερετε ειμαι και λιγο χοντρος ..... αρα εχω πιεση και μπορει να σκασω .....

----------


## IOANNIS

ενα πολυ καλο κυκλωμα ενισχυτη!!!

----------


## staaronis3

Έχεις μήπως το κύκλωμα να το προσομοιώσω;

----------


## Thanos10

Σταματη τα FET εχουν τον ηχο των λυχνιων.

----------


## staaronis3

Ναι αλλά δεν είναι λυχνίες:P

----------


## sakis

NAI NAI ΒΕΒΑΙΩΣ..... ΤΑ ΜΟΣΦΕΤ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΗΧΟ ΤΩΝ ΛΥΧΝΙΩΝ ....ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ....ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΚΑΠΝΟ ΑΜΑ ΚΑΟΥΝ....ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΩΣ

----------


## Thanos10

Αγαπητε φιλε saki δεν γνωριζω γιατι αυτη η ειρωνια ο φιλος σταματης ψαχνει  εναν ενισχυτη με FET του λεω λοιπον διοτι μαλλον δεν γνωριζει οτι τα FET  εχουν τον ηχο των λυχνιων αυτος θα αποφασισει τι θα φιαξει η τι θα αγορασει και πιστευω στο forum λεμε την γνωμη μας και μαθαινει ο ενας απο τον αλλο τωρα αν καιγονται ποιο ευκολα απο τα τραντζιστορ η απο τις λυχνιες * ναι* γιατι θελουν πολυ σωστο υπολογισμο  στην οδηγηση και σε ιδιοκατασκευες θελουν προσοχη.

----------


## sakis

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ THANOS ....πρωτα απο ολα ελπιζω να καταλαβες οτι η ειρωνια αυτη ειναι ενα απλο καλαμπουρι και δεν εχει καμμια κακια μεσα της 

τα μοσφετ δεν ακουγονται οπως οι λυχνιες ...αυτο ειναι μεγα ψεμα .... καποια απο τα χαρακτηριστικα τους  πραγματι ειναι πολυ κοντα στις λυχνιες  αλλα απο την υποφερουν απο ενα σωρο αλλες βλακειες που δυστυχως αυτοι που αναφερουν οτι τα μοσφετ παιζουν παιζουν σαν τις λαμπες τα ξεχνανε μονιμως .....

φυσικα τα προβληματα αυτα ειναι σχετικα οχι μονω με τα μοσφετ σαν μοσφετ αλλα και με το υπολοιπο κυκλωμα που βρισκεται απο πισω τους ......

βασικα προβληματα που αναφερω και πιο πανω σε συνδυασμο με ενα κακο κυκλωμα ειναι :
καιγονται ευκολα εως πολυ ευκολα , ταλαντωνουν παρα πολυ ευκολα , δεν συγχωρουν λαθη ουτε σχεδιαστικα ουτε λειτουργικα , δεν τους αρεσουν τα παραξενα φορτια ( πχ ηχεια που εχουν κορνες μοτορολα πιεζοηλεκτρικες ) η τα πολυ μακρυα καλωδια   δεν ειναι καθολου γραμμικα στην αποδοση τους και θελουν οπωσδηποτε περιοριστες στα gate  η VI limiters ,πολυ καλο zobel , και σιγουρα dc protection 

ολα αυτα ομως ενας καλα σχεδιασμενος ενισχυτης με τρανσιστορς δεν θα τα χρειαστει και θα δουλευει χρονια απροβληματιστος με κακο βαθμο αποδοσης αλλα χωρις προβληματα 

η αληθεια ειναι οτι πολυ λιγοι κατασκευαστες και στην αγορα επαγγελματικων αλλα και στην αγορα toυ hifi εχουν καταφερει να κανουν ενισχυτες που αν ειναι μοσφετ αλλα και να εχουν ολα τα παραπανω οι δε επαγγελματικοι τελικα κατα κανονα παιζουν κυριως για  subwoofer  οπου η ισχυς ειναι η αναγκη  και οχι ολα τα υπολοιπα ....

αυτα ...............

----------


## staaronis3

Εγώ μια φορά ξέρω ότι θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω fet γιατί αποδίδουν πιο καλά και δε θα χτυπάω το κεφάλι μου στον τοίχο από την παραμόρφωση, όπως σε αυτόν που έχω τώρα.

ΕΔΙΤ: Μήπως η παραμόρφωση οφείλετε στο ηχείο επειδή πιθανών δεν κατεβένει χαμηλά σε συχνότητες ή δε παίζει κάτι τέτοιο; Ακούγετε σαν μπτζζζ με τζζζ:P Ξέρω ότι δεν καταλαβένετε αλλα δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω καλύτερα:P:P:P

----------


## sakis

συντεκνε .... το μηχανακι σου δεν πεει γιατι ειναι παιδικο ..... αμαθες να την ακουσεις παιξε με ενα trace elliot  και ελα να μου τα ξαναπεις .....

για να ακουσεις ηλεκτρικο μπασσο σε ενισχυτη 50 βατ και μεγαφωο 8 ιντσες απλα δεν γινεται ποτε ασχετα αν ειναι μοσφετ η κανονικο τρανσιστορ ....

για ηλεκτρικο μπασσο θελεις μινιμουμ 12" μεγαφωνο και λιγο ειναι και ισχυ πανω απο 100 βατ 

ας πουμε το σχεδιο του ioannis ειναι γαμικουλας και θα βγαλει 200 βαττακια για καλημερα ..... βαλε το μαζι με ενα καλο 15" μεγαφωνο και θα ξεσκισει .....

----------


## moutoulos

Σάκη ..., αυτός τι λέει, είναι απο ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ.
Συνδιάζει και τα δύο (ας πούμε ...) λυχνία - τρανζίστορ.

Αξίζει να τον φτιάξει κάποιος ???

Απλά, αντί για Μ/Τ εξόδου, έχει τρανζίστορ, για κατευθείαν 
οδήγηση ηχείων ...

Έχω όλο το άρθρο για τους ενδιαφερόμενους ...  :Wink:

----------


## staaronis3

Δε ξέρω γιατί αλλά μόνο σε PA συστήματα έχω δει πάνω από 12' ηχείο. Όσο για το ηχείο αυτού του ενυσχητή είναι 12'.
Σε ενυσχητές και κιθάρας και μπάσου ότι βαρβάτο έχω δει (σε κιθάρας marshall  και ENGL θηρία, σε μπάσο warwick και EBS) τα ηχεία τους  είναι 10' πέρα από φορητούς που είχαν 12' και 15' (πιο σπάνια). Το επίσης βασικό για να αποδώσει καλά είναι η καμπίνα δεν είναι μόνο το ηχείο.
Όσο για τον ενισχυτή δεν είναι παιδικός, ίσα ίσα, για πρόβες και μικρά λάιβ είναι θηρίο, και έχει πράγματα πάνω που δεν βρήσκει κανείς σε καινούριους και υποτίθετε καλούς ενισχυτές. Απλά λέω και ξαναλέω ότι είναι σχεδιασμένος για κιθάρα, όχι για μπάσο, δεν μπορεί να κατέβει χαμηλά σε συχνότητες. 
Αυτά, έχω να διαβάσω και για το αυριανό διαγώνισμα στα συστήματα εκπομπής και λήψης:P

----------


## staaronis3

> Σάκη ..., αυτός τι λέει, είναι απο ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ.
> Συνδιάζει και τα δύο (ας πούμε ...) λυχνία - τρανζίστορ.
> 
> Αξίζει να τον φτιάξει κάποιος ???
> 
> Απλά, αντί για Μ/Τ εξόδου, έχει τρανζίστορ, για κατευθείαν 
> οδήγηση ηχείων ...
> 
> Έχω όλο το άρθρο για τους ενδιαφερόμενους ...



Τώρα που κολάνε οι λυχνίες με τα τρανζίστορ δε μπορώ να καταλάβω:P

----------


## moutoulos

> Τώρα που κολάνε οι λυχνίες με τα τρανζίστορ δε μπορώ να καταλάβω:P



Γιατί σου φαίνεται περίεργο βρε Σταμάτη?.
Υπάρχουν πολλά τέτοια σχέδια, αλλά δεν γνωρίζω τη λειτουργία τους
γιατί δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με λυχνίες, και ειδικά με αυτό το "πάντρεμα"
των δύο αυτών κόσμων ..., λυχνιών με τρανζίστορ.

Γιαυτό ρώτησα το Σάκη, που είναι "γάτος" σε αυτά ...

----------


## staaronis3

Ενοώ που κολάνε σε αυτό που ζήτησα εγώ:P Τέτοια "παντρέματα" έχουμε συνήθως σε υβριδικούς ενισχυτές στους οποίους η προενύσχηση είναι με λαμπίτσες και στο τέλως βάνουμε τρανζίστορ για μεγαλη ισχύ με λίγα λευτά (συνήθως)

----------


## Thanos10

Φιλε saki συμφωνω απολυτα με αυτα που λες γιατι την εχω πατησει και εγω με τα fet  ειναι καλα πιστευω για τροφοδοτικα υπαρχει ενα σχεδιο με τραντζιστορ 100W  με τα BDW83-84  στην εξοδο τον εχω ακουσει και εχει το μπασο ισως του κανει του φιλου σταματη θα το βρω και θα το ανεβασω.

----------


## sakis

γρηγορη λυπαμαι που θα στη χαλασω αλλα προσωπικα εμενα τα σχδια του ελεκτορ δεν μου αρεσουν ποτε ....μα ποτε  τα βρισκω πολυ περιπλοκα σε σχση με αυτο που προσφερουν και απο ισχυ και αποδοση πολυ οριακα ....

ΤΗΑΝΟΣ 10  το σχεδιο αυτο που προτεινεις ειναι κομα χειροτερο και απο μοσφετ ολοι οι ενισχυτες που ειναι φτιαγμενοι με bdw 83-84 bdv166-167 tip 142-147 ειναι απλα για πεταμα .....

η μονη προταση που ευσταθει σε ολες οσες ειδα σε αυτο το ποστ ειναι του ιοανι ..... βαρβατος ενισχυτης πολλα γκαζια τρελλο ευρος πολυ καλες χροιες σχετικα φτηνος και απο κατασκευη ΒΡΑΧΟΣ !!!!!!!

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΘΕΙ ΜΕ ΑΝ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ ....

ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗ ..... ΑΝΟΙΓΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΟΥΜΕ  ΚΟΙΤΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ......οι ενισχυτες υβριδικοι εχουν στα πρωτα σταδια λαμπες για προενισχυση και στα επομενα τρανσιστορ για την ισχυ .... ειναι μια καλη πρακτικη αλλα εχει αρκετα σχεδιαστικα προβληματα ....

απο την αλλη εγω ειμαι ο τελευταιος που μπορει να εχω αποψη για τις λαμπες μια και δεν τις εχω αγγιξει ποτε 

( ο λογος ειναι οτι δεν ειναι δυνατον κατασκευη δικια μου να λειτουργησει λιγοτερο απο 100 χρονια οποτε οι λεμπες δεν παιζουν χε χε χε ) 

για το παραπανω εχω χειροπιαστες αποδειξεις οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε

----------


## staaronis3

Κοίτα εγώ θέλω κάτι το οποίο να είναι οικονομικό και σχετικά καλό αλλά και εύκολο στην κατασκεβή, γιατί δεν έχω χρόνο για πολλά πολλά. Άρα τι μένει; Το TDA7294.

----------


## sakis

περιμενεις σχεδον επαγγελματικα αποτελεσματα με tda 7294 XA XA XA ΚΑΛΟ !!!!! ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΟΤΟ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ???????

φυγαμε απο το ενα μπε μπε μηχανημα και πηγαμε στο αλλο .... ακομα και ενας ενισχυτης της σμαρτκιτ με 2τεμ 2N3055 θα παιξει καλυτερα αν κανεις προσεκτικη κατασκευη , αλλαξεις μερικα απο τα φτηνοεξαρτηματα που εχει μεσα το κιτ , προσεξεις την τροφοδοσια την ψυξη και τελος την σταθεροτητα του ρευματος ηρεμιας ..... και δεν θα κοστισει και τιποτα ....

μην βιαστει κανεις να πει τιποτα για το 1039 σμαρτ κιτ 100 W με τα BDV66-67  ΔΙΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ  εχει θερμοκρασιακη ασταθεια  αλλα και αυτο βελτιωνετε για πλακα και φτηνα

----------


## staaronis3

Είπα τίποτα για επαγγελματικά αποτελέσματα; Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες καλά. Θέλω κάτι να παίζω χωρίς προβλήματα. Απ ότι βλέπω από τις καμπύλες του αποδίδει σχετικά καλά.

Όσο για τα μηχανήματα μου σε παρακαλώ να μιλάς καλύτερα.

Πάντως δεν έχω καμία όρεξη ούτε λευτά να πάρω ένα σμαρτ κιτ και να τρέχω να γυρέβω άλλα υλικά για να το κάνω να παίξει. Γιατί τα σμαρτ κιτ εκτός από ακριβά είναι και άθλια.

----------


## sakis

chil  μεγαλε ...εκεινο που πρεπει να δεις ειναι οτι μεσα απο αυτο το ποστ το οποιο ειναι αρκετα μακρυ  εμαθες ενα καρρο πραγματα για ενα καρρο ενισχυτες  αυτο και μονο ειναι αρκετο ( αν διαβασες φυσικα )

απο την αλλη βεβαια ο καθενας μας δικαιουται αποψης οποτε και εγω εχω την δικια μου για τα μηχανηματα σου 

τελος για να αποχωρησω φοβαμαι οτι αδικα εγραψα τοσα πραγματα για τοσους ενισχυτες και μαλλον απο αυτα δεν καταλαβες και πολλα ...δεν πειραζει ομως ελπιζω οτι καποιοι αλλοι ισως κατι να εμαθαν απο αυτο το μακρυ ποστ ...

σακης

----------


## staaronis3

Έχω καταλάβει πολλά περισσότερα από αυτά που νομίζεις ότι έχω καταλάβει. Ακόμα κατάλαβα ότι κάποια από αυτά που έγραψες είναι κάπως γενικά.

Αυτό που ήθελα από την αρχή και το λέω και το ξαναλέω είναι ένας απλός ενισχυτής, δεν ζήτησα ούτε κάτι επαγγελματικό ούτε χάι τεκ ούτε τίποτα τέτοιο. Επίσης είπα αν γίνετε να είναι οικονομικός. Αν κάνω λοιπών το σχέδιο του IOANNIS απ ότι φένετε θα χρειαστώ χωριστά την προστασία άρα θα ανέβει το κόστος, θα πρέπει να βγάλω πλακέτες κλπ.

Και κάτι επειδή δεν στο είπα πιο πάνω, μου έχει τύχει να ακούσω μπάσο με 15Watt και να μην είναι στο τέρμα και να παίζει και μια χαρά, απλά γιατί ήταν για τη δουλειά που το θέλω, δηλαδή για κλειστό χώρο, ένα δωμάτιο. Εσύ μου είπες για πάνω από 100watt.

Τες πα. Θα κοιτάξω να πάρω τα υλικά για τον ενισχυτή με το TDA7294. Τουλάχιστον αυτό θα μου βγει φτηνά και με λίγα υλικά και γρήγορα και αν δεν μου αρέσει δεν θα κλαίω τα λεφτά που έδωσα γιατί θα είναι λίγα, και στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος τους χρησιμοποιούντε και σε άλλες κατασκευές.

Έν τω μεταξύ πάτησα και τις κολήσεις του ενυσχητή της κιθάρας και τώρα αποδήδει πολύ καλύτερα στο Clean, ενώ στην παραμόρφωση βελτιόθηκε ελάχιστα. Μένει να βρω ποτενσιόμετρα να του τα αλλάξω, και να πατήσω τις υπόλειπες κολήσεις αλλά αυτό θα το κάνω μια μέρα τα χριστούγεννα. Πάλι δεν κατεβένει χαμηλά με το μπάσο αν και λογικά αν τον συνδέσω με καμπίνα θα παίξει καλύτερα.
Κάτι άλλο. Την ισχύ (σε watt) πως την μετράμε σε έναν ενισχυτή; Δίνουμε ένα ημίτονο στην μέγιστη τάση που μπορεί να πάρει στην είσοδο χωρίς να το παραμορφώνει και μετά μετράμε τάση στο ηχείο ενώ τον έχουμε στη μέγιστη ισχύ που μπορεί να δώσει στην έξωδο και κάνουμε τον τύπο P=V^2/2R? όπου V^2 η τάση που θα μετρήσουμε υψωμένη στο τετράγωνο και R η αντίσταση φόρτου; Αυτό το 2R δεν μου κολούσε, αλλά λόγο του ότι δίνουμε ημίτονο κάτι παίζει (με έναν τύπο του ημητόνου), δεν θυμάμαι τι, και βγένει αυτό. Αυτόν τον τύπο τον είδα στο ΣΕΛ (Συστήματα Εκπομπής και Λήψης) και είναι για να υπολογίσουμε -υποτήθετε- την ισχύ ενός ημητονικού σήματος. Δεν νομίζω να το μπέρδεψα με κάτι άλλο.

----------


## sakis

εγω εδω λεω να σταματησω σε αυτο το θεμα .....οι πληροφοριες που σου εδωσα ειναι γενικες μεν αλλα πολυ περιγραφικες κατα τα αλλα και σε γενικες γραμμες θα σε βοηθουσαν να σχηματισεις αποψη γιατο τι ειναι ενισχυτης ......

για να αποδειξω επισης οτι εσαι σε λαθος δρομο μπορεις να ψαξεις στην αγορα να βρεις αν ενισχυτης ειναι φτιαγμενος για μπασσο και εχει μεσα το 7294..... μαλλον κανενας και αν ειναι μαλλον θα ειναι παιδικος οπως τους αποκαλω εγω ....

ο ενισχυτης σου δεν μπορει να κατεβει χαμηλα γιατι ετσι ειναι φυλαγμενος στην εισοδο του και φυσικα μπορεις να τον ελευθερωσεις και να αποκτησει πολυ πιο γλυκο και χαμηλο μπασσο αλλα μετα κανεις δεν μπορει να σου εγγυηθει οτι θα εχεις το 100% της ισχυος του χωρις προβληματα .... οπως επισης μετα απο αυτο μπορει ο ενισχυτης να λειτουργει καλυτερα και στο 100% της ισχυος .....αλλα το μεγαφωνο σου ?????? θα αντεξει ολη αυτην την παραπανω ταλαιπωρια ???? προφανως οχι .....

επισης το οτι πατησες τις κολλησεις και ο ενισχυτης παιζει καλυτερα ειναι μαλλον στην φαντασια σου ( καθως επισης και τα ποτενσιομετρα ) 

το 7294 εχει σχεδιαστει για ενισχυτες hifi οπου και υπαρχει μια πιο γραμικη απαιτηση σε ηχο ..αντιθετα η δικια σου απαιτηση ειναι η ταχυτητα μια και ειναι εγχορδο η ισχυς μια και ειναι επαγγελματικο εντος η εκτος εισαγωγικων και η Μουσικοτητα σε πολυ χαμηλες νοτες..... για να στα βγαλει αυτα με το νορμαλ κυκλωμα δεν θα τα κανει ποτε !!!!! αντιθετα αν βαλεις ενα σιντι θα παιζει μια χαρα .....

μια αλλη λυση ..... αν αγορασεις ενα smart kit 60 βατ ...... αυτο με τα 2Ν3055 σμαρτ κιτ 1033.... μολις 33 ευρα λιανικη πεταξεις τα τρανσιστορ που εχει μεσα και τα αλλαξεις με κατι λιγο πιο συχρονο πιοτικο και ισχυροτερο πχ MJL3281 μολις 3 ευρα το τεμαχιο και θελεις 2 τεμ. αλλαξεις εναν πυκνωτη στην εισοδο που δεν εχει της προκοπης περιπου 0,17 του ευρω ...... αλλαξεις ολους τους ηλετρολυτικους με κατι καλυτερο επισης αλλα δυο ευρα και τελος ακουμπησεις και καποιες διοδους στην ψυκτρα μαζι με τα τρανσιστορς γιατι εχουν ξεχασει να το κανουν εισαι ετοιμος με κοστος κατω απο 40 ευρα και εχεις ενα μηχανημα που κενταει .... γκαζια 60΅πραγματικα απροβληματιστα ηχος τζι τζι και VI limiter ενσωματωμενο 

στο κοστος δεν εχει υπολογιστει φυσικα το τροφοδοτικο και οι ψυκτρες που στην δικια σου περιπτωση θα πρεπει να ειναι κατι σοβαρο αλλα αυτο δεν μετραει γιατι οποιο ενισχυτη και να φτιαξεις το τροφοδοτικο σου επισης θα επρεπε να ηταν σοβαρο καθως και οι ψυκτρες ....

ανυ κομεντς ???????

----------


## staaronis3

Είχε ψυχρές κολήσεις, και διάφορα προβλήματα απο υγρασία, και  λόγο της αλμύρας που δημιουργούντε σε περιοχές όπως η Ιεράπετρα που ήταν παρατημένος ο συγκεκριμένος ενυσχητής για πολλά χρόνια. Τα ποτενσιόμετρα είναι τελείως άθλια όπως επίσης και τα βύσματα που από την αλμύρα παίζουν σωστά. Βέβαια τον πήρα μισοτιμής από μαγαζί που έκλεινε.

Αν το 1033 πρόκειτε να παίξει με τις αλλαγές που λες τότε να το παρω. Απ ότι είδα συνδιάζετε με το 1060 το τροφοδοτικό στο οποίο αν βάλω ένα τοροειδή λογικά θα παίξει ωραία ε; Μην δώσω όμως τα λευτά και τελικά αναγκαστώ να το χτυπώ στην κεφαλή μου ε; Ψύκτρες γιατί λες οτι θα χρειαστώ; Δεν τις δήνει; έχω εδώ γύρω διάφορες να ανεβάσω φωτό να μου πεις αν κάνουνε;

Βασικά μπορείς να μου πεις όλες τις αλαγές τις οποίες θέλει; Επίσης ο τοροειδής Μ/Σ που πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω με τι χαρακτηριστικά πρέπει να είναι; Μήπως το τροφοδοτικό που έχει είναι λίγο ακριβό; Αν το φτιάξω σε διάτρητη θα καταφέρω τίποτα ή μπα;

Σόρρυ για πριν που ήμουνα απότομος απλά σήμερα ψιλοέχω τα νεύρα μου.

Υ.Γ. Αν είχες πει γι αυτό το κιτ πριν 2-3 μέρες, τώρα ίσως και να το είχα στα χέρια μου:P

----------


## Thanos10

Καλησπερα φιλοι μου τα κιτ τις smart να δεις αν ειναι για πεταμα οτι χειροτερο ολα κυκλωματα που εχουν ειναι  για να μαθαινουν τα παιδια και απο υλικα ολα με  10% ανοχη.Αποτι βλεπω σταματη εχεις μπερδευτει τωρα θα σου πω να δεις και τα STK που βγαζουν μεχρι και 150W και τα εχω δει και σε ενισχυτες κιθαρας ευκολη κατασκευη χωρις ρυθμισεις απλα σιγουρα και με αποδοση και φθηνα σχεδια θα βρεις πολλα για οτι ισχυ θελεις.

----------


## johnjohngr

λιγο ασχετο αλλα εχει κανει κανεις αυτον τον ενισχυτη http://www.users.otenet.gr/~athsam/power_amplifier_65w_hexfet_gr.htm εχω τραγικο προβλημα
Το εχω φτιαξει εδω και καιρο αλλα δεν ειχα μετασχηματιστη και τον δουλευα προχειρα με εναν μικρο που ειχα να δω αν δουλευει αν δεν κολιθικε κατι καλα και τετοια.
σημερα πηρα τον μετασχηματιστη που θελει 160VA 2X25V το συνδεω να παιξει ολα καλα μεχρι που σε μια στιγμη βγαινει καπνος και μου καει την R27 kai R30 (καλα οι αντιστασεις καεικαν ολος καιρος) τι μπορει να φταει ?? να ειναι καμενα τα τρανσιστορ εξοδου και να βραχυκικλωσαν εχει κανεις καμια προταση
PLease help me μην παει τζαμπα τοσος κοπος που εκανα

----------


## staaronis3

Thanos10 για να το προτήνει ο Sakis και με αυτές τις αλλαγές κάτι θα ξέρει.

Από την άλλη τα STK μπορεί να τα έχουν ενισχυτές κιθάρας όμως σίγουρα δεν τα έχουν ενισχυτές μπάσου.

----------


## sakis

συντεκνε !!!!! χωρις παρεξηγηση σε παρακαλω ......

να γιατι βλεπω το μηχανημα σου ως "παιδικο" αλλα και γενικοτερα την σταση ως παιδικη .... ΟΤΑΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗ ΣΕ ΚΙΤ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΑΜΤΙΚΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ εντος η εκτος εισαγωγικων .....

τι θελω να πω ..... αν βασιζεσαι στις ψυκτρες της μανας του απλα ξεχασε το ειναι οι μικροτερες δυνατον .... δεν φτανουν για να βαρας ενα μπασσο για δυο ωρες .....καταληλες ψυκτρες και τροφοδοτικα εχουν μονο πολυ σοβαρα κιτ (ας πουμε τα βελεμαν )  τα οποια κοστιζουν ενα μπιπ λεφτα .....

απο την αλλη ομως καλες ψυκτρες βρισκεις τζαμπα παντου απο καινουργιες μεχρι μεταχειρισμενες κλπ κλπ κλπ ...

με λιγα λογια ακομα και το καλυτερο κυκλωμα να εχεις σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις θελουν δουλεια ...... αρκετη δουλεια και γνωση .....δεν ειναι τοσο απλα τα πραγματα ....

τελος τα κυκλωματα αυτα δεν γινονται σε διατρητη ( μπορουν να γινουν αλλα απαιτει ακομα επιπλεον γνωσεις )

ο μετασχηματιστης που θα χρειαστεις ειναι 28+28 βολτ στρογγυλος 150 βατ και κοστιζει το πολυ 30 ευρα παντου ..... θελεις και δυο ηλεκτρολυτικους 10000mfd /63v  κατι αλλα ψιλα και μια γεφυρα που ολα μαζι δεν κοστιζουν αλλα 20 ευρα ....

οποτε μια τετοια κατασκευη ειναι γυρ στο 100 ..... αλλα θα παιζει μια χαρα για τα βαττ που περιμενεις

----------


## staaronis3

Ρε συ κατα καιρούς (εδώ και χρόνια) έχω αγοράσει διάφορες ψύκτρες. Τελευτέα αγόρασα μια την οποία μου την πούλησαν για την καλύτερη που είχαν και επειδή την έχω παρατημένη θα τη βάλω στον ενυσχητή της κιθάρας. Μπορώ να πάρω άλλη μια.

Αυτή εδώ είναι. Την είχα πάρει γύρω στα 10 ευρώ αλλά δεν πέρνω και όρκο ότι έκανε τόσο.

Για ακόμα μία φορά σου λέω δε θέλω κάτι επαγκελματικό.

Έχω συνηθήσει και δουλέβω με διάτρητη, και τα περισότερα κυκλώματα δουλέβουν μια χαρά (Προενυσχητές, τελικούς ενυσχητές, κλπ). Αυτό που θέλω να φτιάξω είναι το τροφοδοτικό μόνο, που είναι όλα κι όλα 6 υλικά και μου φένετε πολύ ακριβό το έτοιμο.

Η γέφυρα πρέπει να είναι έτοιμη ή μήπως θα είναι καλύτερα να είναι χωριστά 4 δίοδοι;

----------


## sakis

μεγαλε .... η ψυκτρα αυτη ειναι καταλληλη για ενα ενισχυτη με το τδα2030 δηλαδη το πολυ μεχρι 20 βαττ  και αυτο οχι για συνεχη λειτουργεια ....οποτε δεν παιει .....

ο ορος επαγγελματικο δεν εχει να κανει ουτε με την χρηση ουτε με την ισχυ ...επαγγελματικη κατσκευη θεωρω ακομα και ενα ενισχυτη 20 βαττ αλλ να ειναι φτιγμενος ετσι για να δουλευει 100 χρονια ....ακομα και σμαρτ κιτ

----------


## staaronis3

Τι ψύκτρα δηλαδή πρέπει να βάλω; Έχω και μία απο P4 επεξεργαστή μαζί με ανεμιστήρα την οποία μπορώ να τρυπήσω, αλλά μου φένετε χειρότερη απο αυτή που ανέβασα τη φωτό.

----------


## PCMan

Τέτοια ψυκτρούλα θα φάλεις σε ενισχυτή 50-100W??
Μην ανοίξεις μετά καινούριο θέμα που να λέει "Επισκευή ενισχυτή..."  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Εγω σε έναν ενισχυτή με το stk4241 που έφτιαξα, έβαλα μια ψήκτρα 10χ15χ5 και με +/-56 & 4Ω και έναν ανεμιστήρα που σηκώνει ανεμοστρόβιλο( :Tongue: ) ποιάνει γύρω στους 70-90 βαθμούς. Πάρα πολλά νομίζω, οπότε αυτά που δείχνεις....δε νομίζω να να μην έχεις πρόβλημα  :Smile: 

ΥΓ. Αυτό το C/W μπορεί να μου το εξηγήσει κάποιος? Πως μπορώ από αυτό να βγάλω τις διαστάσεις της ψύκτρας?

----------


## sakis

η ψυκτρα αυτη του Ρ4 κανει ας πουμε για ενα μικρο τροφοδοτικο ....μεχρι εκει τιποτα αλλο ..... γιατον ενισχυτησ ου θελεις μια καλη χυκτρα του λαχιστον 15 ποντους μηκος με 10 ποντους πλατος και με αυτια απο πισω της που θαειναι τουλαχιστον 5 ποντους 

για παραδειγμα μια ακριβως ιδια με αυτην που εχεις αλλα με τις διαστασεις που σου λεω

----------


## IOANNIS

λιγο ασχετο, αλλα αυτο ειναι το τυπωμενο στο κυκλωμα του ενισχυτη που ανεβασα, αν ενδιαφερετε καποιος!

----------


## PCMan

> λιγο ασχετο, αλλα αυτο ειναι το τυπωμενο στο κυκλωμα του ενισχυτη που ανεβασα, αν ενδιαφερετε καποιος!



Καθόλου άσχετο και ευχαριστούμε για το τυπωμένο  :Very Happy: 

Χαρακτηριστικά αυτού του ενισχυτή ξέρουμε?

----------


## sakis

ioannis men παρα πολυ καλο   ειναι και sziklai δεν το ειχα δει αυτο ....μπραβο !!!!!
την τιβι την εφτιαξες ???????

----------


## staaronis3

Αν ξέρουμε και περίπου τιμές, γιατί το τυπομένο φένετε απλό και ωραίο. Άμα είναι να κοιτάξω να κάνω μία λίστα να πάω να τα πάρω να αποφύγω τις διαδικασίες με το Smart Kit!

Α, θα κοιτάξω να ανεβάσω σε λίγο μια φωτό από όλες μου τις ψύκτρες που κάθοντε, αν και μάλλων δεν θα τις χρησιμοποιήσω!

Sakis το σχέδιο του IOANNIS θα είναι καλύτερο από το Smart Kit για το μπάσο έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## sakis

φιλε ειναι πολυ καλυτερο απο οτι ειχα δει στην αρχη ....και μαμω τα σχεδια ...τα εχει ολα ...... μαλλον το πας για κατασκευη κατευθειαν ...αναρωτιεμαι που το βρηκες !!!!

----------


## sakis

στο ειπα απο την  αρχη οτι ειναι πολυ καλο το σχεδιο του ιωανη απλα το ειδα βιαστικα και δεν προσεξα οτι εχει ενα σωρο καλουδια, καθρεπτες ρευματος .πολυ καλη σχεδιαση, αριστο τυπωμενο μακραν καλυτερο απο οποιο σμαρτ , και εξοδο sziklai  η οποια ειναι μια απο τις πιο αγαπημενες και ισως η πιο μουσικη εξοδος που εχω ακουσει ποτε .....παρεχει επισης πολυ καλη ασφαλεια και εχει βαθμο αποδοσης πανω απο 60% οποτε ειναι εργαλιαρα οεο

----------


## sakis

ιωαννης ....εχω την αδεια σου να το ανα δημοσιευσω καπου σε ενα αλλο φορουμ για περισσοτερη αξιολογηση ?????

----------


## IOANNIS

> ιωαννης ....εχω την αδεια σου να το ανα δημοσιευσω καπου σε ενα αλλο φορουμ για περισσοτερη αξιολογηση ?????



βεβαιως και την εχεις!!!! δεν χρειαζετε καν να με ρωτας!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## staaronis3

> Ο χρήστης PCMan λέει (6:04 μμ):
> ναι σου πω ρε
> η έξοδος sziklai τι είναι?



Κι εγώ αυτή την απορία. Μπορείς να βοηθήσεις sakis?


@IOANNIS Τελικά τι κόστος έχει;

----------


## PCMan

Κάποιος να μας πεί πόση με πόση τάση μπορώ να το δουλεύω και πόσα w βγάζει.

ΥΓ.Εχω +/-50. Πόσα W θα βγάλει σε 8Ω ή 2Ω(αν κατεβαίνει εκεί)

----------


## moutoulos

Κύκλωμα SZIKLAI (έξοδος στο συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο) , είναι η σύνδεση δυο bibolar 
τρανζίστορ σε συνδεσμολογία darligton, με την διαφορα οτι έχει ένα NPN 
και ένα PNP. Σε αντίθεση με τη απλή συνδεσμολογία darligton, που είναι και 
τα δυο ίδια. Απλά έχει την ίδια φιλοσοφία.
Αρκετά υψηλή ενίσχυση (τάσης ή ρεύματος ανάλογα).

Αυτό γνωρίζω εγώ τουλάχιστον ...  :Smile:

----------


## moutoulos

> Κάποιος να μας πεί πόση με πόση τάση μπορώ να το δουλεύω και πόσα w βγάζει.
> 
> ΥΓ.Εχω +/-50. Πόσα W θα βγάλει σε 8Ω ή 2Ω(αν κατεβαίνει εκεί)



Όσον αφορά για W, πιστεύω να βγάζει 120 - 160 / 8ohm, και περίπου 
250+W/4ohm. Η τροφοδοσία πιθανών να κάνει, δεν ξέρω σίγουρα ...

Στα 2ohm σίγουρα κατεβαίνει, αρκεί η τροφοδοσία να μην εκτιναχθεί στα ύψη.
Γιατί μετά δεν θα κατεβαίνει ...,



EDIT: Τώρα το είδα ..., νομίζω γράφει 56 (V) στην τάση τροφοδοτήσης.

----------


## PCMan

> Όσον αφορά για W, πιστεύω να βγάζει 120 - 160 / 8ohm, και περίπου 
> 250+W/4ohm. Η τροφοδοσία πιθανών να κάνει, δεν ξέρω σίγουρα ...
> 
> Στα 2ohm σίγουρα κατεβαίνει, αρκεί η τροφοδοσία να μην εκτιναχθεί στα ύψη.
> Γιατί μετά δεν θα κατεβαίνει ...,



Δηλαδή στα +/-50 με 2Ω θα βγάλει περίπου 400-500W. Όλα αυτά ΑΝ γίνεται να πάρει τέτοια τάση..

Εχω 2 woofer στο αμάξι 4Ω/300Wrms το ένα, οπότε μπορώ να πάω ή 8Ω ή 2Ω.
Στα 8Ω 160W μου φαίνονται λίγα αλλα στα 2Ω για να βγάλω 300W και όχι παραπάνω, πρέπει να ρίξω την τάση. Με λίγα λόγια θέλει εγχείρηση ο μετασχηματιστής... 
Πόση τάση θέλει για να βγάλει στα 2Ω μέχρι 300W?

Απο παραμόρφοση τι λεει αυτός ο ενισχυτής?

----------


## moutoulos

> Δηλαδή στα +/-50 με 2Ω θα βγάλει περίπου 400-500W. Όλα αυτά ΑΝ γίνεται να πάρει τέτοια τάση..
> 
> Εχω 2 woofer στο αμάξι 4Ω/300Wrms το ένα, οπότε μπορώ να πάω ή 8Ω ή 2Ω.
> Στα 8Ω 160W μου φαίνονται λίγα αλλα στα 2Ω για να βγάλω 300W και όχι παραπάνω, πρέπει να ρίξω την τάση. Με λίγα λόγια θέλει εγχείρηση ο μετασχηματιστής... 
> Πόση τάση θέλει για να βγάλει στα 2Ω μέχρι 300W?
> 
> Απο παραμόρφοση τι λεει αυτός ο ενισχυτής?




Περίμενε βρε Νίκο δεν είναι έτσι ..., 500W. Tα 500W δεν βγαίνουν με 2 εξόδου (ανα γραμμή).
Και ούτε πάνε 250/4 άρα 500/2, αυτό είναι το θεωρητικό μέρος, στη  πράξη 
μεικές φορές βλέπεις ενισχυτές που λένε 250/4 ----> 300/2. Αυτό γίνεται λόγω
ανεπαρκές τροφοδοτικό. Αλλά και τροφοδοτικό γ@μ@το να έχεις πάμε 
παράγοντα ψύξη, αυτό που έλεγε ο Σάκης. Εγώ όπως το βλέπω αν η τροφοδοσία είναι αυτή (56), 
πάνω απο 300-350W/2 δεν νομίζω να βγάζει.

Για να το δουλέψεις στα 2ohm, αν λέω πάλι η τροφοδοσία είναι αυτή (56),
θα πρέπει να τον δουλέψεις με περίπου 40V.

----------


## IOANNIS

ο ενισχυτης βγαζει γυρω στα 200βαττ max στα 4Ω με ταση +/-56βολτ
τωρα το ιδανικο, ετσι οπως ειναι το κυκλωμα, πρεπει να δουλευει στα 8Ω. εαν θελουμε να τον δουλεψουμε στα 4Ω πρεπει να του προσθεσουμε αλλο ενα ζευγαρι τρανζιστορ στην εξοδο!
για 2Ω κατα την γνωμη μου, ουτε πρεπει να το σκεφτομαστε!!!!!  :Blink:

----------


## staaronis3

Άρα τι Μ/Σ, τι πυκνωτές και τι διόδους βάζουμε για το τροφοδοτικό;

----------


## PCMan

Δηλαδή πάλι βλακεία είπα  :Tongue: 

Αφού δεν κατεβαίνει στα 2Ω τότε παμε στα 8Ω με 50V και ας ελπίσουμε να βγάλει γύρω στα 160W..

Τι λέτε, θα δουλέψει καλά σε καμπίνα με 2 γουφερ?

----------


## sakis

pc man την ειπες τρελλα !!!!! δεν πανε ετσι οι μετρησεις ..... μονο οι ενισχυτες ταξη D μπορουν να κανουν τετοια πραγματα .....ολοι οι αλλοι παιζουνμια χαρα στα 8 ωμ ισως και στα τεσσερα με καλες ψυκτρες και βαραβατη τροφοδοσια 

γεφυρα 25 Α 150 βολτ και πυκνωτες 4 10,000 μφδ εκαστος 

φιλε ιωαννης ευχαριστουμε πολυ !!!!!

----------


## moutoulos

Στη σελίδα 3 αυτού του thread επισύναψα έναν ενισυτή που έχω αγοράσει, 
ο οποίος έχει τα ίδια τελικά στην έξοδο.
Αν προσέξατε απο το απόσπασμα του manual, που έχω βάλει γράφει οτι 
δουλεύει και τα 2ohm. H τάση στον ενισχυτή μου είναι ανα γραμμή είναι +/- 35V μόνο.
Ο συγκεκριμένος ενισχυτής με δύο εξόδου ανα γραμμή μπορεί  
(κατα την γνώμη μου, και με μεγάλη ψύκτρα) να διαχειριστεί φορτία 2ohm.
*Εφόσον* η τάση δεν ανέβει πάνω απο +/- 40V. 




> Είναι μόνο με τρανζίστορ, και μάλιστα για τελικά έχει το καταπληκτικό
> "δίδυμο"  2SA1943 & 2SC5200 (Toshiba/Japan), και μετασχηματιστής toroid.
> 
> Τρόποι συνδεσμολογίας ... απο manual που έχω:
> 
> STEREO 
> 8ohm  45+45W
> 4ohm  75+75W
> 2ohm  90+90W (και 2ohm έτσι ??)
> ...

----------


## staaronis3

Στα 63V οι πυκνωτές;

Δε κατάλαβα, τα 150 βολτ πάνε στη γέφυρα;

Sakis έχεις φωτό απο καμία βαρβάτη ψύκτρα για να τους τη δήξω να μου δώσουν κάπια ανάλογη;

----------


## moutoulos

> Στα 63V οι πυκνωτές;
> 
> Δε κατάλαβα, τα 150 βολτ πάνε στη γέφυρα;
> 
> Sakis έχεις φωτό απο καμία βαρβάτη ψύκτρα για να τους τη δήξω να μου δώσουν κάπια ανάλογη;




63 βόλτ ..., στάνταρ τιμή πυκνωτών. Υπάρχουν 40, 50, 63, 85 ...
Εδώ μας κάνει ο 63.

150βόλτ, να αντέχει η γέφυρα σε τάση, υπάρχει και 80βόλτ ...

Καλή ψύκτρα για audio ... Fischer


Ωραία είναι SK56, σε 100mm (ύψος), πλάτος είναι 300mm.

----------


## staaronis3

Δηλαδή αυτή που έχω τώρα σε πιό τεράστια!

----------


## sakis

πραγματι ο γρηγορης εχει δικιο .... ομως τα sziklai  σαν του ιωαννη δεν πανε τοσο χαμηλα αλλα δεν υπαρχει και λογος κατα την δικια μου αποψη ....εγω δουλευω τα παντα στα 8 οημ και εχω το κεφαλακι μου ησυχο 

α ρε γρηγορη ....μαμω τα ατομα εισαι !!!!! πολυ φιλοτιμος !!!!! παρατα την πατρα και ελα εδω αν δουλεψουμε παρεα θα περναμε μια χαρα !!!!!

και μια συμβουλη σε οσους πιανουν κολλητιρι....αν φτιαχνετε ενισχυτες να δοκιμασετε μια φορα να φτιαξετε sziklai  δλδ με τα τρανσιστορ αναποδα οπως στο σχηματικο του γιαννη  
εγω εφταιαξα ενα πριν απο δυο χρονια ...περιπου 45 βαττ και απο τοτε ολα τα αλλα μου κανουν φτωχα , ξερα , αδεια κλπ ...... μετα απο αυτο εφτιαξα και ενα τετοιο 700 βαττ πηγε πολυ καλα αλλα δεν μπορεσε να διατηρησει την ιδια ποιοτητα σε αυτη την ισχυ 

φιλια σε ολους καλες γιορτες

----------


## johnjohngr

Το μεγεθος των πυκνωτων πως βγαινει στο περιπου ή υπαρχει καποιος τυπος ????

----------


## moutoulos

Να'σαι καλά βρε Σάκη !!!. Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια   :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: 
Ναι όντως ... έτσι είμαι  ....  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## PCMan

Αχά.. Ωραία.
Δύσκολα να βρώ σχέδιο για class d οπότε λέω να φτιάξω αυτόν.

Αυριο θα πάω να πάρω τα εξαρτήματα και θα αρχίσω να τον φτιάχνω. Έτσι όπως τα βλέπω κανα 20ευρώ να κάνουν περίπου.

Μερικές ερωτήσεις:
1)Μήπως έχει κανα λάθος το τυπωμένο ή είναι οκ?
2)Το τρίμερ μες την μέση τι κάνει? Πως πρέπει να ρυθμιστεί?
3)Τα 4 2sχχχχχ που είναι στην πλακέτα, όχι τα τελικά, έχουν στην μια μεριά τους μια πιό χοντρη άσπρη γραμμή, σημαίνει ότι αυτή είναι η πλάτη τους?
4)Πρέπει να μπουν ψύκτρες σε αυτά τα 4?
5)Υπάρχει ένας πυκνωτής δίπλα στο GND που γράφει 10pF*?*. Τι σημαίνει το "?"?
6)Πόσα W αντιστασεις χρειάζονται? Αν τις πάρω όλες 1/2(εκτός αυτές που γράφει) είμαι οκ?

Αυτά τα ολίγα  :Smile: 
Ελπίζω να απαντήσει κάποιος  :Smile:

----------


## IOANNIS

με το τριμερ στη μεση, ρυθμιζουμε το ρευμα ηρεμιας, που πρεπει να ειναι γυρω στα  25-40mA, δηλαδη να εχουμε 6-8 mV, στις ακρες των αντιστασεων(5w), του συλεκτη των τελικων τρανζιστορ

----------


## staaronis3

Έχει κανείς καμία ιδέα σε τι τάξη λειτουργεί;

----------


## staaronis3

Και ναι αυτές είναι όλες μου (σχεδών) οι ψύκτρες! Έχω άλλη μία που είναι 2 φορές σαν την δευτερη. Θα χρειαστώ κάπια πιο μεγάλη ε;

----------


## sakis

αυτος ο ενισχυτης ειναι σε ταξη ΑΒ αλλα λογω του οτι ειναι sziklai  εχει και μια δοση ταξης Β μεσα εξου και ο πολυ καλος βαθμος αποδοδοσης ..... στην δικια σου περιπτωση βεβαια ακομα και η ταξη του να ειναι τριτη δημοτικου δεν παιζει και ιδιαιτερα σπουδαιο ρολο χε χε χε .....

το ψυκτικο αυτο με τα 4 2Ν 3055 που εχεις ειναι καλο αλλα ισως καλυτερα να βαλεις το μεγαλυτερο ..... η αλλιως το μικρο με ενα μπιρμπιλατερ απο πανω ......

αυτα ....

----------


## staaronis3

Βασικά με μπέρδεψες λίγο. Αν βάλω κάπια από αυτές, πια να βάλω;

Και αφού λειτουργεί σε τάξη ΑΒ δεν μπορώ να τον βάλω μαζί με άλλον ένα και 2 μετασχηματιστές στην είσοδο και την έξωδο και να κάνω έτσι έναν ενυσχητή push-pull? Αυτή την ερώτηση την κάνω απο περιέργια, δεν έχω σκοπό τώρα να δοκιμάσω κάτι τέτοιο.

Αυτές τις μέρες θα κοιτάξω να περάσω να πάρω τα υλικά, να κάτσω να το φτιάξω σιγά σιγά, και μάλων θα πάρω μια μικρη warwick καμπίνα μπάσου, με 2 10' ηχεία, εκτώς και αν βρω τίποτα άλλο από γερμανία.

----------


## sakis

σταματη !!!!! μια χαρα παιδι μου  δειχνεις ....κοψε τις λαλακιες και ανοιξε κανα βιβλιο .....επισης αν εισαι μπλεγμενος με τιποτε ουσιες καλο θα ηταν να τις κοψεις και αυτες .... αυτα τα πραγματα ειναι επικυνδυνα ..... εκτος αν στο φραπεδακι μεσα το πρωι βαζεις και ρακες !!!!!!!!!!

τι δουλεια εχει ο μετασχηματιστης σε ποια εισοδο και ποια εξοδο και πιο push  pull ????? και πια ταξη ΑΒ ?????? ανοιξε κανα βιβλιο !!!!! αυτο που ειπες ειναι ασυναρτησια του κερατα 

ο ενισχυτης αυτος δουλευει ετσι οπως ειναι τι ενοεις push pull ??τι  μετασχηματιστες και πρασινα αλογα ?????

----------


## Thanos10

Σακη εγω γιαυτο του ειπα να φιαξει κατι με STK που δεν θελει τιποτα το παιδι εχει μπερδευτει και αν νομιζεις σταματη οτι τα STK δεν πεζουν καλα κανεις μεγα λαθος ειναι υβριδικα ολοκληρωμενα 100W RMS ειναι αρκετα.

----------


## sakis

kκαποια στιγμη θανο θα πρπει να σταματησετε στο φορουμ αν συζητατε με παιδικους ορους ..... ψαξε στην αγορα και δες αν μπορεις να βρεις ενισχυτη μπασσου με STK H TDA7294  εγω θα κατσω να με αυτωσεις !!!!!!

τι θελω να πω ¨τα οποια ειπα και παραπανω αλλα δεν τα διαβασατε η δεν τα καταλαβατε  ..... τα stk -tda 7294  μπορουν να παιξουν ικανοποιητικα σε hifi  τα οργανα ομως ειναι ενα τελιως διαφορετικο πραγμα θελουν αλλες ταχυτητες και αλλα δυναμικα ....που σημαινει οτι αν σταματης εχει καταναλωσει... αρκετα μεγαλη ποστητα ρακη και τσιτωσει μια χορδη στο μπασσο του παρα πολυ δυνατα ..... η στιγμιαια αναγκη για πολυ μεγαλη ισχυ θα καψει το στκ εν ριπη οφθαλμου ...... αντιθετα ενα απλο τρανσιστορ θα σηκωσει το "σκορτσο" χωρις κανενα προβλημα .....

ΤΑ στκ και τδα ειναι καλα για μικρες εφαρμογες και οικοιακη  χρηση ....η απλα με πιο ηρεμες πηγες ....

----------


## staaronis3

> σταματη !!!!! μια χαρα παιδι μου  δειχνεις ....κοψε τις λαλακιες και ανοιξε κανα βιβλιο .....επισης αν εισαι μπλεγμενος με τιποτε ουσιες καλο θα ηταν να τις κοψεις και αυτες .... αυτα τα πραγματα ειναι επικυνδυνα ..... εκτος αν στο φραπεδακι μεσα το πρωι βαζεις και ρακες !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> τι δουλεια εχει ο μετασχηματιστης σε ποια εισοδο και ποια εξοδο και πιο push  pull ????? και πια ταξη ΑΒ ?????? ανοιξε κανα βιβλιο !!!!! αυτο που ειπες ειναι ασυναρτησια του κερατα 
> 
> ο ενισχυτης αυτος δουλευει ετσι οπως ειναι τι ενοεις push pull ??τι  μετασχηματιστες και πρασινα αλογα ?????




Ρε συ, δε πέρνω τίποτα, σε βιβλίο το έχω διαβάσει, και το κάναμε και αν ήταν λάθως δε θα το κάναμε!

Οι ενυσχητές τάξης Β όπως όλοι ξέρουμε ενισχύουν μόνο το θετικό μέρος του σήματος για μεγαλύτερη απόδοση σε σχέση με αυτούς που λειτουργούν στην τάξη Α. Όμως με τα αρνητικά τι θα γήνει; Γι αυτό για να ανεβάσουμε την ισχύ και να έχουμε καλύτερη ποιότητα χρησιμοποιούμε 2 ίδιους ενισχυτές τάξης Β ή προτιμότερο ΑΒ, με τον έναν να ενισχύει τα θετικά και τον άλλο τα αρνητικά. Πως όμως θα γήνει αυτό; Βάζοντας έναν Μ/Σ στην είσοδο 1:1 με μεσέα λήψη, στον οποίο βάζουμε στο ένα τύλιγμα το σήμα μας και στο άλλο γειώνουμε τη μεσέα λήψη και απο τα άλλα δύο δίνουμε σήμα στους δύο ενυσχητές. Κάτι αντίστοιχο γίνετε και στην έξωδο.
Ένα γενικό σχέδιο:

----------


## staaronis3

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑααααααααααΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑααααααα  αααααααααααα, sakis ο αγαπητός σε όλους μας PCman μου έστειλε πριν 2-3 μέρες ένα λινκ απο το η-μπέι ενός ενυσχητή με τα τρανζίστορ που έχει αυτός που έστειλε ο IOANNIS, μαζί με το τροφοδοτικό του, χωρίς βέβαια με Μ/Σ και ψύκτρα, και πόσο έκανε; 15 ευρώ περίπου, και δωρεάν έξωδα αποστολής! Αυτός που τα πουλάει είναι Power Seller και 99% αξιόπιστος, απο το Hong Kong. Τελευτέα αυτοί έχουν πολλά οικονομικά και καλά πράγματα:P

----------


## sakis

βρε τρελλαμενε κρητικε ..... το κοστος για τους μετασχηματιστες ειναι τρελλο ....μετα η αποκριση της ειναι πολυ χαλια και εξαλου υπαρχουν χιλιοι αλλοι τροποι να εχεις πολυ ισχυ χωρις ολα αυτα τα χαζα .....που τα βρηκες αυτα τα πραγματα .....?????

και ακομα μια φορα ειδες κανενα εργοστασικο ενισχυτη κατασκευασμενο με αυτο τον τροπο ?????? ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΟΧΙ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

πιες μια ρακη να συνελεθεις μπαρε .....

----------


## staaronis3

Στο βιβλίο Αναλογικά Ηλεκτρονικα Β τάξη Α κύκλου Τομέα Ηλεκτρονικών του ΤΕΕ. Απλά το κάνουμε οι ηλεκτρονικοί στην τρίτη του ΕΠΑΛ.

@IOANNIS ρε συ έχεις φτιάξει αυτόν τον ενισχυτή; Τα υλικά τα έχει στο άτομο ή σε κάπιο άλλο μαγαζί εδώ στο Ηράκλειο;

----------


## sakis

ααααα τωρα μαλιστα ....πολυ φυσικο με συγχωρεις που δεν το σκεφτηκα .......

για να σου αποδειξω τι ωραια ειναι αυτα που σας διδασκουν εκει θα πρεπει να κανεις το εξης πολυ απλο ...... θα πας καπου εκει στη σχολη στα γραφειο, στο διευθυντη η καποιον αλλο και θα βρεις μια λιστα με τους αποφοιτους ας πουμε του 2005 θα γραψεις ολα τα ονοματα θα ψαξεις να βρεις τα τηλεφωνα και θα τους παρεις ενα φον ολους θα δεις οτι η σχολη σας εχει επιτυχια 100% δηλαδη ολοι οι αποφοιτοι σημερα ειναι σερβιτοροι pitsa boys ζιγκολο ανθοπωλες τραβεστι ολα τα αλλα επαγγελματα εκτος απο αυτο που σπουδασαν ...
τρομαχτικο δεν ειναι ?????

----------


## staaronis3

Χμ, κι όμως μπορώ να σου πω οτι μαθητές από το σχολείο μας είναι σε πολύ καλές θέσεις, από ηχολήπτες μέχρι διευθυντές. Εκτώς αυτού εμείς ένα απλό επαγκελματικό λύκειο ήμαστε δεν έχουμε κάτι το ιδιέτερο, πέρα από μια αποθήκη που κάναμε για να έχουμε τα αρχαία αναπτύγματα CRT τηλεωράσεων στα οποία και καλά εντοπίζουμε βλάβες. Τα εργαστήρια μας είναι εντελώς τρελά, και μπορούμε να μάθουμε επίσης πράγματα.

Από ψηφιακές κονσόλες ήχου ξέρεις έτσι δεν είναι; Ε, εμείς έχουμε μια Tascam DM-24, 2 απο τις οποίες αγόρασε αργότερα το Ράδιο Κρήτη. Ακόμα έχουμε, μίκτη βίντεο ψηφιακό, επαγκελματικές κάμερες, 3 workstation (με velocity, liquid edition, video toaster), στούντιο ηχογράφισης επαγκελματικών προδιαγραφών, συστήματα δορυφορικών για ξενοδοχεία, πομπούς τιβί και ραδιοφώνου και αν συνεχίσω κι άλλο θα γράφω μεχρι το πρωί. Πολοί που έχουν ασχοληθεί έχουν βρει καλές θέσεις εργασίας. Όταν με το καλό ανεβάσουμε το σάιτ μας, θα δεις τι παίζεται στα εργαστήρια μας. Προς το παρών δες των ηλεκτρολόγων, που έχουν και αυτοί ανάλογο εξοπλισμό. http://electricallab.gr αν δεν κάνω λάθως.

----------


## staaronis3

Κάτι άλλο, ο Μ/Σ στα πόσα watt πρέπει να είναι;

Τελικά στη γέφυρα μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιήσω 4 διόδους αντί για έτοιμη τη γέφυρα; Δεν είδα να μου το απαντήσει κανείς αυτό:P

----------


## Thanos10

Φιλε σακη μπορει να εχεις δικιο για το STK δεν γνωριζω για ενισχυτες μπασου αλλα φιλε  μπορεις να το πεις με αλλο τροπο.

----------


## sakis

thanos 10  δεν σου αρεσει ο τροπος μου ????? 

παραξενο το βρισκο γιατι εκεινο που κανονικα δεν πρεπει  να σου αρεσε ειναι ολο αυτο το ποστ μια και οι περισσοτερες πληροφοριες που περιεχει μεσα ειναι λαθος ....

ειναι πολυ κριμα παιδια σαν και σας να κανετε μια αναζητηση για γνωση ηχο και νεες κατασκευες κλπ κλπ και ολα αυτα τα ωραια και αποτην μια να ειστε σε τελειως λαθος κατευθυνση πχ stk /tda 7294  αλλα και απο την αλλη να μην σηκωνετε και κουβεντα για αυτο

----------


## staaronis3

Εγώ πάντως βλέπω να φτιάχνω τον ενισχυτή λίγο αργότερα, γιατί έχω μήνει απο λευτά προς το παρών  :frown:  Πρέπει να πάρω το μπάσο πρώτα... Βέβαια πρέπει να βρω πως θα τον φτιάξω τι διορθώσεις θα του κάνω κλπ...

----------


## Thansavv

Άσχετο λίγο, αλλά απειδή κι εγώ ασχολούμαι με ηλ. μπάσσο, έχεις αποφασίσει τι μπάσσο θέλεις να πάρεις? 
Καλά παιξίματα... :Smile:

----------


## Thanos10

Προσωπικα εχω αρκετες γνωσεις για θεματα ηχου καποτε ειχα μαγαζι με επισκευες μονο για συστηματα ηχου εποχη 87-95 υστερα για λογους προσωπικους σταματησα να κανω επαγκελματικα αυτο που μου αρεσει αλλα δεν επαψα να ασxολουμε με τα ηλεκτρονικα τωρα για ενισχυτες οργανων δεν εχω αχοληθει την εποχη εκεινη λοιπον κατασκευαζα και ενισχυτες αυτοκινητου με τροφοδοτικο οχι με IC  τωρα δεν θα πουμε ποιος εχει περισσοτερες γνωσεις αν ειμαι λαθος μου το λες αν εισαι στο λεω αλλα με αλλον τροπο φιλε αυτα τα λιγα καλες γιορτες.

----------


## staaronis3

Λέω για το Cort GB-94, που είναι πολύ καλό μπάσο σε αυτά τα λευτά (690 ευρώ), και μου το πρότειναν διάφοροι. Φοράει ηλεκτρονικά Seymour Duncan, και στο βύσμα του έχει ένα neutrick lock στο οποίο μπένει το βύσμα και κλειδώνει. Δεν ξέρω πως λειτουργεί αυτό και αν πέρνει κανονικό καρφί, πάντως απο βδομάδα θα πάω να το δω. Τελευτέα πάντως όλα τα cort έχουν βελτιωθεί και στα ξύλα τους (παλιά ήταν τελείως καυσόξυλα) και στα ηλεκτρονικά (πχ μια κιθάρα των 500 ευρώ φωράει EMG μαγνήτες και floyd rose τρέμολο, όπως και κάπια μπάσα σε αυτά τα λευτά, τα λίγο πιο ακριβά μπασα φοράνε Bartolini μαγνήτες που είναι πολύ καλοί και μετά σε αυτή την κατηγορία φωράνε τους επίσης πολύ καλούς Seymour Duncan). Το συγκεκριμένο μπάσο θα το έπερνε και ο καθηγητής μου αν έπερνε μπάσο σε αυτά τα λευτά.

Σιγά σιγά θα πάρω και διάφορα εφέ της Boss και αργότερα μάλλων έναν προενυσχητή EBS πολύ τέλειο!

----------


## Thansavv

Πολύ ωραίο είναι. Καλά ξύλα, μαγνήτες,ηλεκτρικά,  κλασικό στύλ , και ωραίο φινίρισμα... Άντε με το καλό...

Και μιά που το θέμα του topic είναι ο ενισχυτής, αυτόν πήρα εγώ πριν από 5-6 μήνες  

http://line6.com/lowdownld150/

...Καλούτσικος είναι ...Έτσι για να ασχολούμαι λίγο....

----------


## staaronis3

Έχω παίξει σε έναν παρόμοιο, στα διάφορα στούντιο έπαιζα με EBS που ήταν 300 βατ, τώρα μάλλων έχει καταργηθεί και η καμπίνα και η κεφαλή γιατί δε τα βρίσκω.

Αυτό που θέλω να κάνω είναι να πάρω ένα καλό ενισχυτή αλλά όμως θα μου βγεί κοντά στα 1000 ευρώ. Γι αυτό θέλω αρχικά να κάνω αυτό τον ενισχυτή έτσι ώστε να μπορώ να πάρω την καμπίνα και να μην την έχω να κάθετε, και μετά όταν ξαναέχω λευτά να πάρω την κεφαλή. Σκεύτομαι για Warwick αφού είναι σχετικά φτινοί και καλοί.

Βέβαια για πιο οικονομικά μου πρότειναν να πάρω behringer και ήταν να τον παραγκείλω ένα combo αλλά τελικα πήρα βιντεοκάμερα :P Ίσως να πάρω μια behringer καμπίνα με 4x10' και κόρνα η οποία βγάζει γύρω στα 1000 βατ και κάνει περίπου 300 ευρώ. Βέβαια πριν κάνω οτιδήποτε τέτοιο θα ρωτήσω τον καθηγητή μου.

----------


## ironman

@ IOANNIS ή όποιος άλλος ξέρει... 
το PCB που έδωσε ο ιωάννης αντιστοιχεί ακριβώς στο κύκλωμα που είχε δώσει μερικά post πιο πριν ή έχουν γίνει κάποιες αλλαγές??
διότι παρατήρησα ότι κάποια στοιχεία του κυκλώματος δεν υπάρχουν στο pcb...

----------


## IOANNIS

το PCB ειναι το ιδιο με το κυκλωμα, αλλα με την μονη διαφορα οτι, στο PCB οι αντισστασεις R38,R43 και R39,R44 δεν συνδεονται στους συλεκτες τον τρανζιστορ εξοδου, αλλα συνδεεται μια αντισταση απο τον εκπομπο του Q68,Q70 κατευθειαν στην εξοδο!!!

----------


## ironman

σε ευχαριστώ πολυ ιωάννη...να σαι καλά...

(σύντομα θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφία από λαμπάτη κατασκευή που έκανα με σχηματικό σου :PP)

----------


## IOANNIS

ανεβαζω μια ποιο σωστη παραλαγη,( μεγαλυτερη θερμικη σταθεροτητα, και επισεις η 2η αρμονικη ειναι πολυ μικρη, και πολυ κοντα στην 3η) του ενισχυτη που ειχα δημοσιευση, μαζι με το τυπωμενο του!!!!
τι λεω παλι...... εχω πιει και 4-5 ουισκακια.....  :Lol:

----------


## PCMan

Κάτσε γιατί μπερδεύτηκα. Οι 0,22Ω που συνδέονται και γιατί απεικονίζονται έτσι?

ΥΓ. Αντί για τα 2SA1930 πήρα τα 2SA940. Είμαι οκ?

----------


## IOANNIS

ειπαμε οτι ειχα πιει και μερικα ουισκια!!!!! :Rolleyes:

----------


## staaronis3

IOANNIS είδες τις ψύκτρες που πήρα απο του μανώλη (άτομο) και θες να τις χρησιμοποιήσω ε; :P:P:P

Καλή χρονιά κι όλας!

----------


## ALAMAN

Πόσο περίπου κοστίζουν τα υλικά του παρακάτω ενισχυτή μαζί με το τροφοδοτικό του?
http://www.users.otenet.gr/~athsam/power_amplifier_65w_hexfet_gr.htm

----------


## ALAMAN

Και κάτι άλλο...
Οι τάσεις +V2, -V2 και +V3, -V3 πού συνδέονται πάνω στο κύκλωμα???

----------


## lunatic

Να ρωτήσω κάτι παιδιά.
μήπως έφτιαξε κανείς τον ενισχυτή αυτόν?
προσπάθησα να τον φτιάξω με το pcb που δίνει ο φίλος ιωάννης αλλά για κάποιο λόγο δεν δουλευει.
το τροφοδοτικο που έχω φτιάξει δουλευει κανονικά, το έχω ελέγξει. Δίνει τάση και ρεύμα φυσιολογικά. Το θέμα είναι ότι αν συνδέσω μόνο τη μια τροφοδοσία από τις 2 (την αρνητική ή την θετική) οι ασφάλειες δεν καιγονται.
όταν δίνω και τις 2 τροφοδοσίες καίγονται και οι δύο ασφάλειες του δευτερεύοντος. Δεν είναι περίεργο?
το pcb το εχω ελέγξει διεξοδικά και δεν βλέπω ούτε μετρώ κάτι λάθος...
Επίσης το σχέδιο είναι σωστό αφού το έχω ελέγξει στο spice και δουλεύει μια χαρά. Ξέρει κανείς τι μπορεί να φτάιει?

----------


## maouna

στον ενισχυτη που έχει δωσει ο IOANNIS ,στην πλακέτα γιατι το τρανζιστορ για θερμοκρασιακήσύζευξη βρίσκεται στα εξόδου?Σαυτην την τοπολογια sziklai δε θα επρεπε να εiναι στους drivers?

----------


## maouna

επίσης o πυκνωτης στον vas δεν ειναι πολυ μικρός?

----------


## sakis

το σχεδιο αυτο δεν ειναι δοκιμασμενο ....το κατεβασε ο ιωαννης απο το δικτυο  και απο τοτε εχει πολλες μοντιφες 

μιλησαμε  και με αυτον που το εφτιαξε αλλα γενικα εμενα δεν μου δειχνει πολυ σωστο 

φυσικα δεν το εχω φτιαξει ουτε το εχω ακουσει

----------


## maouna

Στον ενισχυτη που επισιναπτω παρακατω το σταδιο εξόδου sziklai εχει και κερδος τασης εκτος απο ρευματος λογο των αντιστασεων 4,7 ωμ? 

γιατι δεν εχει αντιστασεις στους εκπομπους ωστε τα τρανζιστορ να μοιραζοντε το ιδιο ρευμα? 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...4&d=1230776592

----------


## staaronis3

Σάκη επειδή όλα δείχνουν ότι τώρα θα το κάνω, το πρώτο σχέδιο είναι οκ; Έχεις μήπως να προτήνεις κάτι καλύτερο;

----------


## sakis

ανεβασε σχηματικο ...εχω χασει την μπαλα

----------


## ALAMAN

Με +-50V μπορώ να οδηγήσω 4Ω ηχείο με αυτόν τον ενισχυτή;
Πόσα W αποδίδει;
Κόστος κατασκευής;
Το τυπωμένο του είναι σωστό;

----------


## staaronis3

Το κόστος (χωρις Μ/Σ) είναι περίπου 20 ευρώ, όμως το σχέδιο που στέλνεις αν δεν κάνω λάθως είναι το δευτερο το οποίο όποιος το έφτιαξε (κοίτα πιο πάνω) δεν του έπαιξε. Απο ισχύ δεν θυμάμαι τι παίζει.

----------


## ALAMAN

> Το κόστος (χωρις Μ/Σ) είναι περίπου 20 ευρώ, όμως το σχέδιο που στέλνεις αν δεν κάνω λάθως είναι το δευτερο το οποίο όποιος το έφτιαξε (κοίτα πιο πάνω) δεν του έπαιξε. Απο ισχύ δεν θυμάμαι τι παίζει.



Τί εννοείς είναι το δεύτερο;
Για το σχηματικό λες;

----------


## staaronis3

Ο γιάννης ανέβασε δύο σχέδια. Το δεύτερο δεν δουλεύει.

----------


## ALAMAN

Εννοείς ότι αυτό το σχέδιο είναι το σωστό; (ποστ #32);
Αυτό που λες ότι είναι λάθος το βρήκα στο ποστ #116 και το τυπωμένο στο ποστ #118
Το τυπωμένο είναι για το σχέδιο που υπάρχει στο ποστ #32;
Είναι σωστό;
Έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο...

----------


## staaronis3

το σχέδιο στο #116 και η πλακέτα στο #118 δεν δουλεύουν.

Το πιο παλιό δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει και δεν θυμάμαι αν το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς

----------

